# What does K.K. stand for?



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 7, 2016)

I was just thinking how K.K. only goes by initials and I was wondering what other people think it might stand for? Off the top of my head I just think of: kripsy kream, and krusty krab. Hahahaha.


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 7, 2016)

Koolaid King


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 7, 2016)

Spoiler: Some may take offence



Ku Klux Slider? I don't know.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 7, 2016)

His actual name is Totakeke. K.K. is his nickname.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"K.K. Slider's name is based on Kazumi Totaka. The Japanese always say surnames before first names, which creates Totaka Kazumi. If Kazumi is shortened to K., then his name would be Totaka K., which sounds like Totakeke."

I found this info here: http://nintendo.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_K.K._Slider's_songs

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Kazumi Totaka is a veteran Nintendo composer who has been behind the music of several games ever since the Game Boy era, specially on those of the Animal Crossing franchise."

I found this here: http://nintendo.wikia.com/wiki/Kazumi_Totaka

(I've done some research lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for not playing along lol! I'll guess too: K.K. could be short for Ken Koockle? Haha! His full name would be Ken Koockle Slider


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 7, 2016)

Mmm, Krispy Kreme! I like it! LOL


----------



## Greggy (Feb 8, 2016)

K.K. means OP's username :^) just kidding 

But yeah... I do think it's for Tota*keke*.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 8, 2016)

ケケ, which is KeKe, or the letters K.K. since that's part of his name.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 8, 2016)

Greggy said:


> K.K. means OP's username :^) just kidding
> 
> But yeah... I do think it's for Tota*keke*.



Well now I want to cosplay as K.K. XD


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 9, 2016)

In Sweden it means friends with benefits.


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 13, 2016)

ken koelie lmao i have no clue


----------



## Bowie (Sep 13, 2016)

I imagine it's a spin on canine. "Kanine". Not sure what the other letter could mean, though.


----------



## N e s s (Sep 13, 2016)

it stands for *K*e*K*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I imagine it's a spin on canine. "Kanine". Not sure what the other letter could mean, though.



This is probably the most likely. However, the word "Canine" is spelled with a C rather than a K, which therefore could signify the letter was changed to a K to make it sound better and match whatever his first name is.


----------



## Dim (Sep 14, 2016)

THE KILLER KRAB!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2016)

It comes from his full name, 'Totakeke'. K.K. is a nickname based on it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> In Sweden it means friends with benefits.



Lol, I know right. Was actually gonna reply to this but nah don't wanna get another ban.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 16, 2016)

Why did someone pull this from the depths? 
I'm still behind KK standing for KaydeeKrunk.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 16, 2016)

Totakeke

keke here is pronounced like K.K. (toh-tah-kay-kay)


----------



## Koden (Sep 16, 2016)

karrot kake!


----------



## Chrysopal (Sep 17, 2016)

Ke Ke for Totakeke!


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 17, 2016)

Koala King was the first thing that popped into my head


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 18, 2016)

Eh probably Totakeke.


----------



## ellefanningxp (Sep 22, 2016)

i think this is "KaydeeKrunk"


----------



## emolga (Sep 22, 2016)

I think that's a shortened version of Keke, from Totokeke?


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

Kool Kool


----------



## stained_cheri (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe _Kool Kanine_? I think the person on the first page gave the origins but still this is fun XD


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

Keke is the most logical answer but I do like Kool Kanine. xD


----------

